# wheat flour and homemade dog treats



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Making homemade dog treats has become my new hobby. I want to make doggie Christmas cookies for Dixie and also for friend's dogs. One of the recipes I want to try is for gingerbread treats. I even have a tiny gingerbread man cookie cutter. The recipe calls for wheat flour. I have no idea if any of the dogs have wheat allergies. I don't really even know if Dixie is allergic to wheat because I've never fed her any. My question is should I use the recipe as is or should I try to substitute another flour? I understand that wheat is a common allergy and don't want to make a dog sick. I will include an ingredients list with the treats just in case. So, wheat or no?


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

If you've never fed wheat I wouldn't do it now. I have a dog with a wheat, corn and soy allergy. We feed 'grain free' food and treats.

Newt


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Do you think rice flour would be a safe substitute? I am also making some dehydrator treats that are grain free.


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

I think rice flour would be a good substitute. Look up how to substitute it on the internet. I don't think you use the same quantity. Oatmeal is also good for the dogs and few have allergy problems with that.

Newt


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Rice might be just as bad. I would use potato flour. They use potatos as the base for a lot of grain free dog food so I don't think it would be harmful to dogs with grain allergies.


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh my, some dogs don't tolerate potatoes. If your dogs have had foods or treats with potatoes or dehydrated potatoes, then that would indeed be a good idea. Of course sweet potatoes are used when dogs won't eat or are in digestive distress. Just be aware that some dogs don't do well on potatoes. All new foods in moderation would be the best advice I would give here. Look to see what is in the food(s) they have eaten before as your guide.

I'm going to edit this to say that it's not sweet potatoes that is used but pumpkin! I'm sorry that I made that mistake. Most of my dogs do eat dehydrated sweet potatoes and like them.

Newt


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

I decided to check with the owners of the dogs I planned to make the treats for. One definitely said no wheat but Rice is OK. Dixie has had rice before with no problems, so rice it is. I will keep the potato flour in mind for future though. I have decided that it is best to just verify with owners what is and isn't OK for their particular dog. I usually only make them for my own dog so it isn't a problem. The treats that I usually make don't have any flour at all.


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Great idea to check with the other pet owners. I also edited my former post. I stated that sweet potatoes are often used when dogs have an upset stomach, but it's pumpkin. Sorry about that!

Have a great party! op2:

Newt


----------

